# This is the best suspension seatpost ever made in the history of the world:SR SUNTOUR



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

I have herniated disks and like a cushy ride but I don't like the drawbacks of a full suspension bike. I have tried nearly every suspension seatpost made from the Tamer Pivot Plus aka Tricky Dick, to the two different Thudbusters(long & short travel) to regular designs. Either they don't do enough or they feel like a bouncy diving board. None of them felt quite right. The SR Suntour suspension seatpost transforms a hardtail instantly into a full suspension feel without any pedal bob.

The SR Suntour parallellogram design is the smoothest and most effective design for medium to large off road bump supression and a $ $ redemption.

It sucks that it's not readily available or marketed in the United States. I have used one that came stock on an old K2 bike for 3 years and it's finally wearing out but still functional. To order one you can sometimes get lucky on E-bay but I went straight to the SR Suntour USA distributer Doug Stuart.

[email protected]

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...28a2fb83/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1476


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Why didn't you like the Thudbusters? I am looking at a suspension post for my commuter. Also how much did the suntour cost you?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

How much are they?


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

The prices range from $40 -$70 depending on which version you get (steel vs. alloy)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Not bad. I like it.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

ryball said:


> Why didn't you like the Thudbusters? I am looking at a suspension post for my commuter. Also how much did the suntour cost you?


The Thudbusters are big heavy beasts, expensive and not easily adjustable or fine tunable based on weight/preference plus they boing like a diving board. This one adjusts spring tension in fine increments with a allen wrench adjustment screw at the bottom end of the seatpost. I set mine rather stiff so it only activates when I come down hard on my butt never when pedaling.

The SR Suntour is the closest feeling to Full Suspension dampening on a hardtail.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Is it singlespeed-specific?

--sParty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Is it singlespeed-specific?
> 
> --sParty


Depends on what chain you run. Definitely 29er specific.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Definitely 29er specific.


My ass. Where is the anodizing?


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

hygieneboy said:


> I have herniated disks and like a cushy ride but I don't like the drawbacks of a full suspension bike. I have tried nearly every suspension seatpost made from the Tamer Pivot Plus aka Tricky Dick, to the two different Thudbusters(long & short travel) to regular designs. Either they don't do enough or they feel like a bouncy diving board. None of them felt quite right. The SR Suntour suspension seatpost transforms a hardtail instantly into a full suspension feel without any pedal bob.
> 
> The SR Suntour parallellogram design is the smoothest and most effective design for medium to large off road bump supression and a $ $ redemption.
> 
> ...


Hows it work in mub?
I was thinking of a thud buster, thats for the tip

Mojo


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

hygieneboy said:


> The Thudbusters are big heavy beasts, expensive and not easily adjustable or fine tunable based on weight/preference plus they boing like a diving board. This one adjusts spring tension in fine increments with a allen wrench adjustment screw at the bottom end of the seatpost. I set mine rather stiff so it only activates when I come down hard on my butt never when pedaling.
> 
> The SR Suntour is the closest feeling to Full Suspension dampening on a hardtail.


Dosen't come in a 31.6 seat post diameter

Mojo


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Details*

Hi, this is Doug from SR Suntour,

The aluminum version of our suspension seatpost is now stocked for sales in the US and Canada.

Suggested Retail Price is $79.99.

If you are interested in one, have the local bike shop of your choice contact us at 425 354 4965. If you don't have a local shop to work with its OK to contact us directly.

Thanks.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> My ass. Where is the anodizing?


i think you answered your own question!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Is it singlespeed-specific?
> 
> --sParty


It's got no damper, so it's a single speed suspension...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i think you answered your own question!


Assodizing?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> Assodizing?


Beats assodining.

--sParty


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

holy set-back, Batman! I could never get that saddle in the right position for me...even with the saddle rails all the way forward like the pic shows. That will screw it up for a few folks. Consider that before you order one.

Otherwise, it looks tidy and clean.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I more curious if it has a lockout or not.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

freshw00d said:


> Hi, this is Doug from SR Suntour,
> 
> The aluminum version of our suspension seatpost is now stocked for sales in the US and Canada.
> 
> ...


31.6 mm??????


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

mtroy said:


> holy set-back, Batman! I could never get that saddle in the right position for me...even with the saddle rails all the way forward like the pic shows. That will screw it up for a few folks.


Haha. I could finally get my saddle back far enough to be happy.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

whats the weight limit?


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Gager said:


> whats the weight limit?


less if you run it on a SS.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Mojo Man said:


> 31.6 mm??????


Shim?????? :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Beats assodining.
> 
> --sParty


depends on who's ass you're dining on.

I mean i think I'd rather eat Megan Fox's ass than have my ass electrocuted in sulfuric acid for an hour or so, then dyed, and boiled for 20 minutes.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Surly a thudbuster would have a preload adjust for the amount of money they want for one.
I don't see spending $130 or more on one with no Preload adjust. I'll have to check them out closer now. The Suntour does'nt look too shabby for $80!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Honestly, from the few rides I have on it, I really like the Suntour.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

It seems to me (after checking out the specs on the Thudbuster), that you can only adjust for the weight of the rider. There is no tweaking adjustment at all. You have to replace the Elastomers to softer or harder according to your weight and thats the only adjustment you have. I may be on a trail and decide to stiffen it up a bit and won't be able to with that type of set-up. I also like the piston and roller design of the suntour much better just by looking at the two. I think I would have to go with the Suntour for sure! Better price really seals the deal also.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i'm a big fan of the white bros air post. It's light,it has an oil damper. 27.2, I
used to shim it out with delrin sleeves top and bottom on bigger frames. My back got better, these days i only use one on my powercrank bike. I have extra's, i had one rebuilt and bought the last one they had at white at a nice discount. It doesn't have the parallelagram action,but i use it for roadbiking,i'm fine with suspension on a mountainbike.


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*minimum seat rail height?*



Bataivah said:


> Surly a thudbuster would have a preload adjust for the amount of money they want for one.
> I don't see spending $130 or more on one with no Preload adjust. I'll have to check them out closer now. The Suntour does'nt look too shabby for $80!


The Thubuster does have a preload adjustment see http://www.thudbuster.com/pdf/Thudbuster_LT_Instructions.pdf

This Suntour looks promising. The thudbuster LT minimum seat rail height is 144mm above the seat tube. I need a seatpost for my stoker on a tandem and need the seat rails much lower than 144mm.

What is the minimum seat rail height above the seat tube for the SR Suntour?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

~100mm


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone know the weight or warranty on the Suntour?


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*nice and low, but can you get softer springs?*



ryball said:


> ~100mm


100mm is plenty low of a saddle height for my stroker, thanks.

Now only thing is my stroker is 120 lbs and the manual shows suggested rider's weight 144 to 220 lbs (65 to 100kg).

The manual lists softer and harder springs. I wonder how hard it would be to get/find the softer spring?

Manual http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Seatposts/3045/NCX/SP8-NCX.html


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

glader60 said:


> The Thubuster does have a preload adjustment see http://www.thudbuster.com/pdf/Thudbuster_LT_Instructions.pdf
> 
> This Suntour looks promising. The thudbuster LT minimum seat rail height is 144mm above the seat tube. I need a seatpost for my stoker on a tandem and need the seat rails much lower than 144mm.


Your right...I missed that 2nd page when I viewed it. I still like the design and price of the
Suntour better though. I would like to know the weight of the two and I can't seem to find
one for either of them. I'm going to take a wild guess and say the Thudbuster is lighter?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

glader60 said:


> 100mm is plenty low of a saddle height for my stroker, thanks.
> 
> Now only thing is my stroker is 120 lbs and the manual shows suggested rider's weight 144 to 220 lbs (65 to 100kg).
> 
> ...


Talk to Doug at Suntour. I'm sure he can hook you up, though I don't think there should be a problem with the stock spring. Backed all the way out, I can compress it just by pressing on it, and I'm sure you don't want it that soft.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Bajamike said:


> Anyone know the weight or warranty on the Suntour?


I will try to get a weight for it this week. 2 year limited warranty.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Bataivah said:


> I would like to know the weight of the two and I can't seem to find
> one for either of them. I'm going to take a wild guess and say the Thudbuster is lighter?


The way I read the OP's comments, it sounds like he says the Thudbuster weighs more.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Bataivah said:


> Your right...I missed that 2nd page when I viewed it. I still like the design and price of the Suntour better though....er?


LOL, like you have a clue what you're talking about. If you like something, great. Slagging a product you don't have any idea how it works is stupid. TB has been around for years, ride your SR for a few weeks before you proclaim it the best in the world.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Wow, nice.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Thudbuster LT 30.9mm is 586 grams.

I loved mine. Haven't used it in a couple of years, though. Preload adjustment definitely helps with the bounce. I also found I preferred the stiffest elastomers even though I'm only 160lbs. That pretty much eliminated the bounce for me and still provided plenty of cush.

Cane Creek service is the best. They've treated me right on several issues, and as a result I use CC components whenever possible. I wish they'd expand their line - cranks, BBs... I'd be first in line.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> LOL, like you have a clue what you're talking about. If you like something, great. Slagging a product you don't have any idea how it works is stupid. TB has been around for years, ride your SR for a few weeks before you proclaim it the best in the world.


I've never used either of them. I'm trying to make a comparison of the two. And I never said it was the best in the world. I did say I like the design and price of the SR and don't have $130 for a TB. If you have things good to say about TB then post it here so we can get more than just opinions about the SR.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

One thing I do know is that both of them are better than my Kalloy that is just a couple tubes and a spring.


----------



## vitiate (Jan 13, 2010)

SR Suntour weight?


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

Haha that thing is awesome. (In reference to the post apparently below mine now)

I wouldn't consider it suspension travel since you really aren't seated while going downhill anyway. I couldn't imagine the hit that thing would absorb that I wouldn't be prepared for by standing.


----------



## R-DUB (May 27, 2009)

*True Suspension Seatpost*

Here is my engineering senior project that I just completed. Still in the testing/refinement stage but it is far and above better than the Cane Creek Thud Buster (which I own and have ridden). This is as close a hard tail can be to full suspension in my opinion. Fox Float R for resistance and damping. Estimated 4" of travel measured on the radius of the arm length.


----------



## R-DUB (May 27, 2009)

True. I guess I would say ass travel or taint saving travel. I haven't taken it on any rough trails yet. Gone off a few curbs and it soaks them up easily. The rebound damping is what I was looking for.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

That looks interesting. I know my knees would hate 4" of saddle movement, they get pissed if my saddle is 10mm lower than it should be. 

Not hating, but do you ride with hernias? 4" of saddle travel plus a beach cruiser saddle. Can you steer your bike with your hips anymore?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool project nonetheless. My point on the steering is that you use a lot of balance on a bike when using extremely squishy saddles. The subtle balance of weight shifting on your hips is lost when there are multiple inches of gel padding below your hips.


----------



## R-DUB (May 27, 2009)

The saddle height to center of the bottom bracket distance remains relatively constant. No hernias and fortunately this prototype is on my wife's bike. I have only limited time on the prototype because my wife's bike is way too small for me.I ride a large 2010 Santa Cruz Blur LT. 
The side load rigidity is pretty receptive to steering with the hips. I agree that 4" of travel on a seat post is a little much. This simple prototype was made as a starting point and I think the travel should be reduced to around 50-75mm. The project was me just testing out my design for manufacturing, and CNC machining skills. Next project is full suspension frame.


----------



## davidlugo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Suntour Suspension Seatpost*

I'm willing to try the Sountour SP8 NCX seatpost and if it does the job, replace my Thudbuster but here is the situation; My bike (Breezer Cloud 9 Pro Team Edition) uses a 31.6 seatpost but I guess there must be some sort of reducer or converter, am I right? The other thing is where do I buy it? Does it come on 400mm? or only 350mm? 
Thanks for your help...

David Lugo


----------



## davidlugo (Feb 12, 2013)

780 grams...heavy


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

*This is the best suspension seatpost ever made in the history of the world:SR S*

Hi,
Am looking to get a suspension post for my steel hardtail 29er that mostly gets ridden on singletracks. I stand for big bumps up and downhill, but the flats are also fairly bumpy and I've had some back issues in the past.
Can't decide between the Thudbuster LT or the Suntour NCX SP-12. The LT has more travel, is a little lighter, but is bigger and requires more minimum height. The Suntour seems a more compact design though.
Obviously there is a cost factor, but that aside - has anyone here actually ridden both, and can compare?
Thanks...


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Just to muddy the waters even more for you... 

ks
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I think someone from ergon mentioned in the cyclocross forum that the post linked above is only approved for road and cross use. MTB use would void the warranty.


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

*This is the best suspension seatpost ever made in the history of the world:SR S*

I'm pretty set on either the Thudbuster or the Suntour... But thanks for the links. It would be used with a Brooks Cambium C17 saddle. The Suntour gets good reviews, but one thing I wonder is if the elastomer in the TB has better rebound.
Between the TB ST vs LT... For singletrack use I guess the LT would be better?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

The preload adjustment is what made me decide on the Suntour.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Rebound on the Thudbuster will at times lift you off your seat, like rolling through a dip in the trail strong rebound.


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

ryball said:


> The preload adjustment is what made me decide on the Suntour.


Can you elaborate a bit on that? Doesn't the Thudbuster LT also have preload adjustment?


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

I just sold my Thudbuster ST on Ebay a few weeks ago. Here's some of the text I added to the description for this product. It still sold at a reasonable price in spite of this extra bit of unnecessary honesty:

It squeaks like crazy just like it did when it was brand new, so you don't need a bell on your bike or anything like that. Your thudbuster will tell everyone you are coming down the trail! I think the maker spelled the company wrong and it should be "Cane CREAK".  The squeaking seems to get better for a ride or two when you oil the elastomer. For some reasons oiling the bushings doesn't help because the sound seems to come from the elastomer rubbing the parallelogram.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All. We have the SP12 NCX seatpost up and available for sale direct from SR SUNTOUR North America.

SP12 NCX Seatpost | SR SUNTOUR NA Inc.

Cheers. Nick.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I just put the SR Suntour seatpost on my fat bike and it is excellent. Even the guys at the ride last night commented on how plush it is. I put the TB short travel cover over it and it fits.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Specialized makes a nice light carbon post that has some cush called the CG-R aka Cobble Gobbler. It's made for road bikes but holds up fine off road.


----------



## NoBS (Aug 16, 2006)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All. We have the SP12 NCX seatpost up and available for sale direct from SR SUNTOUR North America.
> SP12 NCX Seatpost | SR SUNTOUR NA Inc.
> Cheers. Nick.


Nick, it seems that the SP12 NCX is very hard to find in the states.
At this time, you are out of stock and the one ebay listing you have is at retail price with $15 S&H. The problem is not just availability, but the price is much cheaper in Europe.

Yet the Suntour is actually smoother than both the Crane Creek offerings.
While heavier by a large margin, the adjustability and simple adjustment is a deal breaker.

Once again, the problem is pretty much Suntour USA who has obviously slacked on the marketing possibilities. It's not the race hounds or weight weenies who will even do a test drive, but the millions of older folks with abused bodies showing the years.
Seriously, the SP12 NCX V1.2 is very well engineered and would be a coveted option for the butt sore.

I found a stateside vendor for $30 cheaper than your price and the shipping at 1/3 your cost.
http://www.empoweredcycles.com/products/sr-suntour-sp12-ncx-suspension-seat-post-v2.1

For any of you who would still like to get in the saddle again, but your arse keeps telling you Duck You! 
...Well... your wallet can complain, or your A$$
Glad I got two, Old lady hates the TB LT so stealing her new Suntour would have been brutial. The best $220 up grade to KEEP us in the saddle and ride on.


----------



## Henrik Thewlyn (Jun 4, 2016)

Seems like it's not very compatible with a Trek DS and its stock seat? 

Even thou I have the seat set all the way forward it's still too far back and my riding position gets all screwed :madman:


----------



## cirruscycles (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys!
If you haven't already, you should check out our Bodyfloat suspension seatpost.

Review: First Impressions: Cirrus Cycles BodyFloat Seatpost - GRAVELBIKE

Buy here: https://shop.cirruscycles.com/collections/bodyfloat-seatpost


----------

